# Onepagebook (OCX) lebenslänglich gebannt



## Alriin (17. Juni 2009)

*Onepagebook (OCX) lebenslänglich gebannt*



> Dear HWbot members,
> We regret to inform the user Onepagebook, previously 3th in the Ranking, has been suspended from the Hwbot competition. Irregularities have been found in numerous benchmarks, including 3DMark06 and Aquamark, which were not possible to be reproduced by any of the crew members. Furthermore, the results can not be explained as bug or system anomality, but can be explained by using illegal software. *Onepagebook did not deny this*.
> Since this is the second time Onepagebook has been caught producing very suspicious scores , the HWbot crew has no other option than to call in the *lifetime ban* option.


Hier die ganze Meldung: hwbot.org - 'Onepagebook Lifetime Ban at HWbot'




Es ist mir unverständlich wie man so einen Blödsinn machen kann. Man bringt dadurch nicht nur sich selbst, sondern sein ganzes Team in Verruf. 
Das perverse ist, dass der Junge ja sowieso ein genialer Bencher ist... und dann sowas.


----------



## der8auer (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Onepagebook (OCX) lebenslänglich gebannt*

Was zur Hölle  Das hätte ich wirklich nicht erwartet. Aber wenn die Screenshots wirklich gefälscht sind und er Software verwendet, die nicht Regelkonform ist, dann ist diese Entscheidung gerechtfertigt!


----------



## Eiswolf93 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Onepagebook (OCX) lebenslänglich gebannt*

hat mich auch gewundert, wo ich das gelesen habe. der dritt beste cheatet. Hat er auch verdient! Allein die AM3 Screens. Also schlechter fälschen geht doch gar nicht mehr. FPS 375; Punkte 384k? Naja.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## theLamer (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Onepagebook (OCX) lebenslänglich gebannt*


Das erstaunt mich jetzt auch... dritter und gebannt...
aber alles rechtens! 
Nicht mal richtig fälschen können 

Wer derartige Score in unserem Team sieht... *PN* an der8auer (ist unser Team Captain ) - hoffe aber nicht, dass wir sowas haben ^^


----------



## Oliver (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Onepagebook (OCX) lebenslänglich gebannt*

Die Entscheidung bezüglich OPB ist auf jeden Fall gerechtfertig, die Beweise sind 100%ig wasserdicht. OPB wurde schon seit vielen Jahren des CHeatens beschuldigt, aber es konnte ihm nie ganz sicher nachgewiesen werden.

Da er seinen Screenshot bei Hwbot nicht selbst löschen konnte, ist er dieses Mal aufgeflogen.


----------

